

Closures - A Simple Explanation (Using Ruby) - ique
http://www.skorks.com/2010/05/closures-a-simple-explanation-using-ruby/

======
crazydiamond
Nice article. If i recall, Java did have anonymous classes. They did require
variables to be declared final if they were to be used. It was bothersome at
times, iirc.

